# New music approach and Classic?



## Vicarius (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, dear forum members. I am new on this forum and I am searching to find some music theory lessons, classical music videos and currently found some plenty on Youtube. 
Is it worth do learn music theory from online videos or will I learn more from the books. 
How should I start learning play the piano? There a re plenty of videos out there and they say exactly the same things except maybe that:

*Treatise On Pentatonics - video preview*

What is piano really as an musical instrument?


----------

